# 3 week old baby berkies..And they are mine !!!



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Well...they will be mine when i get back from the states. They will be 6/7 weeks then. I have pictures though !! i went to see them today. they are soo tiney ! but the look big in these pictures. I have a picture of each berkie belly and one of bunny baby's face. (Bunny baby + map baby, nicknames so the girl can tell them apart. They represent the markings on their bellies!) If you have name suggestions shoot !!


Ok pictures , First map baby's bellie !! (i loovvveee berkie bellies !!)


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Ok bunny baby's bellie !!










Bunny baby face shot ( didnt mean to, was trying to get a belly pic for ID but he moved )











And some of the litter mates sleeping on a shelfie











By the way....for teeny babies..they sure got big man assets !!

Hope you like the pictures , there will be more to come !!

Also..i do need names !! I want something matching like kit+kat or Jekyle and hyde....Any ideas ??


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

guess they keep their brains down there like other males species

(I gotta work on that inner-monologue)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

BERKIE TUMMIES! Must kiss must kiss must kiss!!!!!


*ahem*

Er, what lovely little rats. They are quite adorable. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

AWWW they're so cute, I love their little patterns on their tummy.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

Awe, I love berkie bellies too!!!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

oh my goodness! too darn cute!


----------



## ratluver (Jul 2, 2008)

CUTIE!!!!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

's lol cuties ! is two widdle boys

im so glad you all like them i will get more pictures from their owner soon !!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

And what are you going to do if one of these boys start biting?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I find that offensive Emster


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I find it offensive the amount of rats that you keep on unnessicarily purchasing when you didn't give a healthy rat a chance.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Were you here to experience his problems ? No. Were you here to see his depression at having to be alone ? No.

Riley was not a happy healthy rat.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I would also like to add i tried hard to find him another home. I did try working with it but he got worse.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe the matter of Riley has been closed and is irrelevant to this thread, so let's leave it be shall we before it causes any further argument


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok Guys got some names i wanna run past you !!

Jekyll + Hyde
Burke + Hare
Batman + Robin
Tweedledee + Tweedledum
Abbot + Costello
Abercrombie + Fitch
Bach + Beethoven
Bambi + Thumper
Barney + Fred
Biscuits + Gravy
Bugs (Bunny) + Daffy (Duck)
Dallas + Texas
Ben + Jerry (Ben & Jerrys ice cream rocks !)
Donald (Duck) + Daffy (Duck)
Freckles + Speckles
Lilo + Stitch
Siegfried + Roy
Wallace + Grommet


What you think ? :S


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Ben & Jerry or keeping with the Ben & Jerry theme.....
hmmmm Wavy Gravy & Funky Monkey

Biscuit & Gravy

ok, off to eat.. guess I shouldn't read forums when hungry


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww! very cute ratty!


----------

